# New Tivo Bolt Vox and used Premiere for sale



## cpgar11 (Oct 19, 2007)

Brand new and still sealed Tivo Bolt Vox. This is a Black, 4-tuner, 500GB for both Cable & Antenna with All-In (Lifetime).

$400 with free shipping to continental US only.


I also have a used 2-Tuner Tivo Premiere with All-In (Lifetime). I purchased this as a reconditioned unit from Tivo back in 2011 and have used it since and still works great.

$150 with free shipping to continental US only.


----------



## boyet_m (May 26, 2014)

cpgar11 said:


> Brand new and still sealed Tivo Bolt Vox. This is a Black, 4-tuner, 500GB for both Cable & Antenna with All-In (Lifetime).
> 
> $400 with free shipping to continental US only.
> is this still up for sale?
> ...


----------

